# 9MM Conversion barrel for M&P .40



## Charles1951 (Mar 2, 2012)

Has anyone tried a 9MM conversion on a S&W M&P .40? Did it work well for you? Whose barrel did you go with? I'm looking at Storm Lake right now. StormLake | Build Your Barrel


----------

